# Singapore police clearance for Australia 189 visa



## Arjun2407 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,
Need your help. I have a question that is worrying me since last few months. I was staying in Singapore for around 7 years and have moved to Australia last year in April. I had a credit card debt of 7k Singapore dollars which I did not bother to pay. The bank didn't have my new contact details hence they couldn't contact me. Except an email that I got few weeks back asking for my contact details. Now I am applying for a permanent visa in Australia and they need police clearance from all the countries I have stayed in the last 10 years including Singapore. Do you think that this credit card default will affect the police clearance? Would the bank have filed a police complaint and will this result in a criminal offence?

Arjun


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Arjun2407 said:


> Hi All,
> Need your help. I have a question that is worrying me since last few months. I was staying in Singapore for around 7 years and have moved to Australia last year in April. I had a credit card debt of 7k Singapore dollars which I did not bother to pay. The bank didn't have my new contact details hence they couldn't contact me. Except an email that I got few weeks back asking for my contact details. Now I am applying for a permanent visa in Australia and they need police clearance from all the countries I have stayed in the last 10 years including Singapore. Do you think that this credit card default will affect the police clearance? Would the bank have filed a police complaint and will this result in a criminal offence?
> 
> Arjun


Not sure about the 'Criminal Offense' and all.

But if the bank filed a case against you and block list your passport number then it may end up in your 'Certificate of Clearance'. Try paying the debt and apply COC, at least you have something to show, just in case.

Good Luck!


----------



## Arjun2407 (Dec 4, 2012)

SAMD_Oz said:


> Not sure about the 'Criminal Offense' and all.
> 
> But if the bank filed a case against you and block list your passport number then it may end up in your 'Certificate of Clearance'. Try paying the debt and apply COC, at least you have something to show, just in case.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks SAMD...i already sent my docs to SPF for COC last week. I am worried more now. But will that lead to criminal offence and can DIAC refuse the visa if the credit card default info is mentioned in COC?


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Arjun2407 said:


> Thanks SAMD...i already sent my docs to SPF for COC last week. I am worried more now. But will that lead to criminal offence and can DIAC refuse the visa if the credit card default info is mentioned in COC?


Not sure dude....! Since you already applied, just relax. 

I believe that all the questions asked in the character assessment form is for 'Convicted or previous history of any crime'. Again, I am not sure if this is a crime. I have debts in Singapore too, but so far I have paid all my bills promptly. So, I got my COC cleared though I have debts. Have you ever entered Singapore after that?

Hope for the best dude!


----------



## Arjun2407 (Dec 4, 2012)

SAMD_Oz said:


> Not sure dude....! Since you already applied, just relax.
> 
> I believe that all the questions asked in the character assessment form is for 'Convicted or previous history of any crime'. Again, I am not sure if this is a crime. I have debts in Singapore too, but so far I have paid all my bills promptly. So, I got my COC cleared though I have debts. Have you ever entered Singapore after that?
> 
> Hope for the best dude!


No I haven't traveled to Singapore after that...I am a PR there so the govt including SPF will have my details like contact number, local address in Australia, etc. If there was any police charge, I would think they would contact me...Not sure but my mind is running all over so just trying to console myself about positive COC...


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Arjun2407 said:


> No I haven't traveled to Singapore after that...I am a PR there so the govt including SPF will have my details like contact number, local address in Australia, etc. If there was any police charge, I would think they would contact me...Not sure but my mind is running all over so just trying to console myself about positive COC...


how long has the credit card been pending?
most likely, it will show on your police records in singapore - and in terms of character assessment, well, running away from your debt = running away from obligation = running away with the bank's money. why would you spend on credit something you couldn't afford?

which bank do you owe money in? aren't you afraid of getting blacklisted with banks and having a poor credit rating which in turn can affect your capacity to get loans etc? i say, you better settle those monetary obligations before the interest really racks up and you're in a worse predicament 

here's a thread i found with the same case:
ExpatSingapore - Unpaid credit card and credit file
one mentions that ICA, MOM and SPF go through your credit reports.

or here, where you can be pursued even if you're in austraila (this case though the person is in the US).
http://www.justanswer.com/law/7di2f-credit-card-debt-incurred-singapore.html

not meaning to scare you, but in whatever angle you look at it, running away from debt and money you owe does not show good character, and DIBP may uncover this. if they do, then you lose the money you paid for the visa fee and you'll be worse off where you are.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

also:
Ch.11 The Law of Credit and Security

*Solvent Enforcement
11.9.4 All creditors, whether secured or not, whose debt is not fully satisfied (by the security or quasi-security, if any) may sue the debtor for the amount owed while the debtor is still solvent. If the court awards judgment in favour of the creditor, he may enforce the judgment by the methods available under the Rules of Court issued pursuant to section 80 of the Supreme Court of Judicature Act (Cap 322, 2007 Revised Ed) and section 69 of the Subordinate Courts Act (Cap 321, 2007 Revised Ed). These include issuing a Writ of Seizure and Sale, Garnishee Order, Charging Order and Appointment of a Receiver to take charge of enforcing the judgment.
*
are you sure you didnt receive any court summons or what in the last address you had in singapore? as far as I know, when you enter singapore, you could be seized as soon as you go through immigration because of this outstanding dues.

but on a lighter side, it is also possible the bank has sold your account to a collection agency. read more in link.
http://fitzvillafuerte.com/what-happens-if-i-dont-pay-my-credit-card-debts.html


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

@ Arjun2407, above websites mentioned by 'tipzstamatic' contains info you need.

@ tipzstamatic: Good job man. Quite an info!


----------



## Arjun2407 (Dec 4, 2012)

tipzstamatic said:


> also:
> Ch.11 The Law of Credit and Security
> 
> *Solvent Enforcement
> ...


I got in touch with them today and have agreed to settle in installments. It seems its gone to the collections because the guy was talking about the bank as "their client". He did say that the bank proceeded with the legal actions but if I start paying now, they will hold on to any legal proceedings. 

Do you think this changes anything, as Singapore CID received my COC application last Thursday.


----------



## DreamAstralia (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello all,

I am sure one of you will help me out here 

I need to gather the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from three countries, where I have lived more than a year. Can you please advise me on how to get it when I am in my home country? 

I lived in following countries.

1) Singapore.
2) UK (London).
3) Switzerland.

I know it is too much to ask, can you please mention the steps to be followed along with the required documents which I need to submit?


----------



## Rambo911 (May 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Singapore PR applying for Australian partner visa. I am back in India now. Having lived in Singapore for the last 7 years I need Singapore COC.

Can someone let me know the procedure since SPF does not seem to answer calls currently. I mailed SPF_CID_COC sending the Australian Immigration's request letter. Should I wait for them to send me the list of forms to be filled OR can I directly fill the pdf available on this website spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm and the rest of the docs and post it to them?

Kindly help!


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Rambo911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Singapore PR applying for Australian partner visa. I am back in India now. Having lived in Singapore for the last 7 years I need Singapore COC.
> 
> ...


You need to follow all instructions mentioned at the SPF website.

1. Fill up the form (download at the spf site)
2. Get fingerprints on all fingers at a recognized office in your place. Police station will do.
3. Provide 2 recent passport size photo
4. Provide photocopy of passport
5. Bank draft payment to SPF for the processing fee. I think it's 60SGD. 

Send all these to SPF mail address. Make sure your mail have a return address. They will mail the COC to you. Processing time would be minimum 10days.


----------



## Rambo911 (May 30, 2014)

rowell said:


> You need to follow all instructions mentioned at the SPF website.
> 
> 1. Fill up the form (download at the spf site)
> 2. Get fingerprints on all fingers at a recognized office in your place. Police station will do.
> ...


Thank you Rowell. 

1. But another person had mentioned that I cannot submit the Request Checklist & Details PDF document which says Character Requirement - Police Certificate. I believe I have to AHC to mail me sayong kindly get Sinapore COC. And using this I should contact SPF. Is that so? 

2. As per your instructions, I do not need SPF to send me any form or confirm that they will proceed with the process over phone/mail instead I can post the docs directly. Is this procedure acceptable by them?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Rambo911 said:


> Thank you Rowell.
> 
> 1. But another person had mentioned that I cannot submit the Request Checklist & Details PDF document which says Character Requirement - Police Certificate. I believe I have to AHC to mail me sayong kindly get Sinapore COC. And using this I should contact SPF. Is that so?
> 
> 2. As per your instructions, I do not need SPF to send me any form or confirm that they will proceed with the process over phone/mail instead I can post the docs directly. Is this procedure acceptable by them?


Hi Rambo911, if you already have CO, she/he will give you a request letter addressed to Singapore Police Force. My CO gave me a letter. The form I got from the SPF office is exactly the same with the one on their website. If your CO did not gave you a letter, you should ask him for the letter. Once you have this, just follow the steps I gave you before. You are on same boat with my wife. She is currently not in Singapore and our CO is asking for her Singapore COC too.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

How's Arjun case coming along? How's the CC settlement with the bank? Any status on the COC?


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

It's idiots like you who are giving bad names to indian in Singapore. I am sure once you dont like Australia, you would do the same in Australia and run away. I hope someone finds you and inform you to the Australian immigration for having such a bad character.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

DreamAstralia said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am sure one of you will help me out here
> 
> ...



Character and police certificate requirements

Check each country's procedure


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Crucibond said:


> It's idiots like you who are giving bad names to indian in Singapore. I am sure once you dont like Australia, you would do the same in Australia and run away. I hope someone finds you and inform you to the Australian immigration for having such a bad character.


Actually.. I second that..


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Rambo, 

Have you gotten SG COC settled? I have just lodged my 189 application, while waiting for a CO to be assigned to my case, is there anyway that I can request for a COC beforehand? Or obtain my fingerprints from the police station in the meantime? I hope to do whatever I can to expedite the process.

Cheers,
Chloe


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

thecrankywallflower said:


> Hi Rambo,
> 
> Have you gotten SG COC settled? I have just lodged my 189 application, while waiting for a CO to be assigned to my case, is there anyway that I can request for a COC beforehand? Or obtain my fingerprints from the police station in the meantime? I hope to do whatever I can to expedite the process.
> 
> ...


hi Chloe,
I am on the same boat as u, I need a COC from Singapore too for my 189 application. I am yet to receive a letter from CO on this.Will it be okay to send the acknowledgement letter received for 189 to SPF (Singapore Police Force) with a detailed mention of the reason for requirement in the application form. 
http://www.police.gov.sg/img/epc/doc/form_coc_nonsg.pdf?_ga=1.177984674.62755414.1438653181.

please advise if you gather any information on how to expedite this process.
Thanks.


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

hi Oz_knightrider, 

Here's what I'm going to do: the website says: Applicants applying for migration must lodge their application for migration with the Immigration/Embassy/Consulate of the country of migration. They can apply after receiving the acknowledgement letter, which will state applicant’s name/file/case number. Checklist can be accompanied with the acknowledgement letter.

I'm going to provide together with my application form the acknowledgement letter of application of 189, with the document checklist (found on IMMI website), and highlight the paragraph about character requirements. In fact, I'm going to express post my documents to a friend in Singapore and get her to submit my application on my behalf, I was told by the officer in SG that it will only take 5 working days.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

thecrankywallflower said:


> hi Oz_knightrider,
> 
> Here's what I'm going to do: the website says: Applicants applying for migration must lodge their application for migration with the Immigration/Embassy/Consulate of the country of migration. They can apply after receiving the acknowledgement letter, which will state applicant’s name/file/case number. Checklist can be accompanied with the acknowledgement letter.
> 
> ...


Thanks..
do you know if can ask them the status once they receive?


----------



## Scorpion888 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Arjun,
I have the same story with your case, please advise if you manage to get the Singapore police clearance.

Thank you


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

hi Guys, can I apply for PCC from any police station in Singapore or I have to go to the COC office?


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

No cannot go police station.You have to go in police headquater near outram park mrt. Keep eoi acknowledgement letter with you. No need to wait for invitation. I got my coc 2 month ago within 3 days.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> No cannot go police station.You have to go in police headquater near outram park mrt. Keep eoi acknowledgement letter with you. No need to wait for invitation. I got my coc 2 month ago within 3 days.


Thank you Pawan!


----------



## qwerty6 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

anyone can help? Does anyone know if the Singapore police clearance cert have any expiry? Just want to know the validity of the clearance cert.


----------



## Roy84 (Sep 6, 2016)

@Arjun, did you recieve COC in this case?


----------



## joemeow (Sep 20, 2016)

just be relax and try to contact with the bank may be they would help you in this!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Arjun2407 said:


> I got in touch with them today and have agreed to settle in installments. It seems its gone to the collections because the guy was talking about the bank as "their client". He did say that the bank proceeded with the legal actions but if I start paying now, they will hold on to any legal proceedings.
> 
> Do you think this changes anything, as Singapore CID received my COC application last Thursday.


Based on my experience , collections which could be internal or outsourced will seek to retrieve the amount owned. Should the amount is not retrievable , the bank will either write off as bad debt or proceed with legal proceeding. Legal proceeds wouldn't be deemed a crime until a report has been lodged with the police as criminal case.

Since the person gave your word that legal proceedings won't kick start if you pay . Just pay and move on .


Whether it is a criminal record or not , we all should pay something which we owe. This bad habit might be stuck with you for life and lead you to bigger troubles.


----------



## muthusf (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Arjun,

I have seen your post regarding coc from Singapore . I'm also exactly in the same situation like you.. having credit card debit in Singapore , I left Singapore due to visa restrictions during jul 2016. Now in India and I'm applying PR for Canada. Will there any negative remarks mentioned in coc? May I know your output please.


----------



## muthusf (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi any update on coc


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

muthusf said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> I have seen your post regarding coc from Singapore . I'm also exactly in the same situation like you.. having credit card debit in Singapore , I left Singapore due to visa restrictions during jul 2016. Now in India and I'm applying PR for Canada. Will there any negative remarks mentioned in coc? May I know your output please.


Have you settled the CC debt? 

I would familiarize myself fully with the implications of that CC debt. Can you still transfer it and figure out a way to pay it? Is it just a civil matter, and you are declared bankrupt? Or might there be a warrant out for your arrest? 

No idea - just from the random bits of info I've found online.

A good immigration lawyer may have the best advice.


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
I want to apply for Singapore PCC for my Australia PR, they are asking to provide letter of authority, anyone please suggest how can i obtain this letter.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Naseem Begum said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for Singapore PCC for my Australia PR, they are asking to provide letter of authority, anyone please suggest how can i obtain this letter.


If you have submitted an EOI - you may not need it. This is what I did:

For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department signed by me:

_"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."_

The alternative is you wait for a CO contact formally requesting it, and then use that CO request for information as a letter of authority.

The above worked for me, and has worked for a few other people since I did it as well.


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have submitted an EOI - you may not need it. This is what I did:
> 
> For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department signed by me:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for the information, but i din't submitted my EOI nor have i have invitation, I am at first stage of application and i want to apply for PCC to be ready with me for future applications.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Naseem Begum said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the information, but i din't submitted my EOI nor have i have invitation, I am at first stage of application and i want to apply for PCC to be ready with me for future applications.


Then create an EOI and submit it to SkillSelect - it is free to do so, then follow the instructions I posted above if you want  - it was just what worked for me. 

You will have to edit what I wrote above to suit your circumstances of course, e.g. I talk about 190 visa and the ACT.


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Then create an EOI and submit it to SkillSelect - it is free to do so, then follow the instructions I posted above if you want  - it was just what worked for me.
> 
> You will have to edit what I wrote above to suit your circumstances of course, e.g. I talk about 190 visa and the ACT.


Hi,

I tried doing that, but its asking for details of PTe and skills assessment results, but I dont have skills assessment result and PTe scores to submit EOI, Coz i just submitted my application for ACS


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Naseem Begum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried doing that, but its asking for details of PTe and skills assessment results, but I dont have skills assessment result and PTe scores to submit EOI, Coz i just submitted my application for ACS


SkillSelect does ask for you to declare you are providing true and correct info, so you can wait till you have your PTE / skills assessment results and then submit a EOI. 

Alternatively, others may choose not to provide true and correct info - just dummy info - just to get an EOI in the system to then get a SkillSelect summary page as a means to get your SG PCC, but I am not condoning it.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Naseem Begum said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for Singapore PCC for my Australia PR, they are asking to provide letter of authority, anyone please suggest how can i obtain this letter.


In order to apply CoC, you need either CO contact or Invitation from Australia. It is not allowed to apply CoC without having any official request from authorities. 

This is what I still remember when I got CoC from Cantonment Police office near to Outram Park MRT station.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> In order to apply CoC, you need either CO contact or Invitation from Australia. It is not allowed to apply CoC without having any official request from authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I still remember when I got CoC from Cantonment Police office near to Outram Park MRT station.


Not true my friend, I applied and got a SG CoC before I got an invitation. 

Just with an EOI in the SkillSelect system. How I did it is a few posts back.

A few others have had success following the same steps too.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not true my friend, I applied and got a SG CoC before I got an invitation.
> 
> Just with an EOI in the SkillSelect system. How I did it is a few posts back.
> 
> A few others have had success following the same steps too.



Hi Mate,

I believe you are Singaporean.

For PR and Work pass holders, they need to have invitation. That is the reason that I wanted to highlight to have a valid invitation for CoC because most of the people in this forum are Non-Singaporean.

"Applicants must have documentary proof which states that a COC is required by the foreign government authority or institution for overseas purposes such as migration, adoption, overseas employment or further education."

https://eservices.police.gov.sg/content/policehubhome/homepage/certificate-of-clearance-hub.html


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I believe you are Singaporean.
> 
> ...


Hey mate - only difference is non-Singaporeans need to "appeal" to get permission to apply for the CoC - which is just an extra administrative step you can do yourself.

Singaporeans also have to have documentary proof etc. etc. which states a CoC is required by blah blah, but you can follow my steps a few posts back - quite a few non-Singaporeans have successfully got their CoC by doing so


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey mate - only difference is non-Singaporeans need to "appeal" to get permission to apply for the CoC - which is just an extra administrative step you can do yourself.
> 
> Singaporeans also have to have documentary proof etc. etc. which states a CoC is required by blah blah, but you can follow my steps a few posts back - quite a few non-Singaporeans have successfully got their CoC by doing so


That is great then.

I am now neither Singaporean nor Non-Singaporean anymore.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Not sure whether it has anything to do with Singaporean and Non-Singaporean. However, in my case, I have to get invited first and have to use invitation to appeal for COC first. I was a Singapore PR and my wife was holding Spass. 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey mate - only difference is non-Singaporeans need to "appeal" to get permission to apply for the CoC - which is just an extra administrative step you can do yourself.
> 
> Singaporeans also have to have documentary proof etc. etc. which states a CoC is required by blah blah, but you can follow my steps a few posts back - quite a few non-Singaporeans have successfully got their CoC by doing so


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Julyhtet said:


> Not sure whether it has anything to do with Singaporean and Non-Singaporean. However, in my case, I have to get invited first and have to use invitation to appeal for COC first. I was a Singapore PR and my wife was holding Spass.


Did you try just with your EOI SkillSelect summary PDF and the letter template a few posts back, before your invite? 

If yes and it didn't work then that means they are no longer accepting the method I outlined a few posts back that I first trialled in 2018. 

Otherwise it is likely still working as a family used the same method in Jul 2019 - before their invite - just with an EOI in the system - non-Singaporeans but not sure of their visa status. 

I'm sure there are multiple ways to demonstrate to CID that you've been requested it further down the line, from an ITA, to a confirmation of visa lodgement, to an explicit CO contact requesting the CoC.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did you try just with your EOI SkillSelect summary PDF and the letter template a few posts back, before your invite?
> 
> If yes and it didn't work then that means they are no longer accepting the method I outlined a few posts back that I first trialled in 2018.
> 
> ...


I did ask your for your advice and you asked me to do in that way too . However, I did not try with EOI submission only as I was thinking not to obtain the PCC before the invite so that I can delay my first entry date as late as possible. 

That mean I am not sure whether we can get COC with EOI submission only.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Julyhtet said:


> I did ask your for your advice and you asked me to do in that way too . However, I did not try with EOI submission only as I was thinking not to obtain the PCC before the invite so that I can delay my first entry date as late as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> That mean I am not sure whether we can get COC with EOI submission only.


Thanks for clarifying mate, and that's a very logical reason to extend any future IED. 

I'll update this thread as and when I hear of folks still having success with just an EOI submission


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for clarifying mate, and that's a very logical reason to extend any future IED.
> 
> I'll update this thread as and when I hear of folks still having success with just an EOI submission


Now the IED is no longer linked with the expiry of the medicals and pcc as earlier
Now all applicants are given 1 year IED from the date of the grant 
So that reason to not take a pcc earlier is no longer valid

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Now the IED is no longer linked with the expiry of the medicals and pcc as earlier
> Now all applicants are given 1 year IED from the date of the grant
> So that reason to not take a pcc earlier is no longer valid
> 
> Cheers


Such a sensible change from DHA - good to know!

Edit:

I suppose now people will start delaying other things within their control like medicals / partner functional English proof to delay the grant to delay the IED, who knows - I like the change though.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Do we need to apply for each applicant (non citizen) appeal separately in case of SG PCC?

As the appeal is online using singpass. Please advise. Thanks. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------

